# Blyth Beach Jetty, Northumberland



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Heres a long exposure of the concrete jetty on Blyth Beach, Northumberland. This was a 30 second exposure using my Heliopan 10 Stop filter. I converted it to mono using PS CS5 Plugin Niksoft Silver Efex Pro.










Any comments welcome.

Phil


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

Cracking picture.....thats about 4 miles from where I live


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I love that picture :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another cracking pic Phil


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I want that on a canvas :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ghia-X said:


> Cracking picture.....thats about 4 miles from where I live


Thanks mate, I live in Denton Burn but work in Seaton Deleval so i went after work on Tuesday. I wish i lived closer with the price of fuel these days!!
Ive taken quite a few around there. Check out my stream on Flickr...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philwhittaker/



kempe said:


> I love that picture :thumb:


Cheers kempe:thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Another cracking pic Phil


Thanks Butler



kempe said:


> I want that on a canvas :thumb:


Here it is in colour aswell bud. I was meant to look into canvases etc after a few people liked my last uploads but my laptop died so i was thrown off it. Im gonna look into it and get some advice off flickr friends.:thumb:









Phil


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice, I like those moody type of pics.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:

I've yet to try a long exposure, but seeing ones like this make me want to have a go.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> I've yet to try a long exposure, but seeing ones like this make me want to have a go.


Thanks Andy, mate, get yerself a piece of shade 9 welding glass and give it a whirl. £1 and 2 laccy bands or £3 more for a step up ring.
Phil


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff... love it..:thumb:
Tried long exposure for the detailing comp but couldnt get it even with 10 stop and the proglass.
Im rather out of practice...:lol:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Great shot Phil, I like these kind of shots. Taken a few long exposure with my Lee 'Big Stopper' :thumb: Top piece of kit.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mr THX said:


> Great shot Phil, I like these kind of shots. Taken a few long exposure with my Lee 'Big Stopper' :thumb: Top piece of kit.


I originally wanted the Big Stopper but hell, theyre like rockin horse **** mate!
Heres another shot from the same day using a £1 welding glass...








Phil


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks amazing as usual ! 

Will you be taking some shots of the Hoppins this year ? 

I was going to take my SLR down to Whitley bay today wish I had now


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> That looks amazing as usual !
> 
> Will you be taking some shots of the Hoppins this year ?
> 
> I was going to take my SLR down to Whitley bay today wish I had now


Thanks bud
I will drag my ass up the hills and take some long exposures mate. Havnt before though but then i didnt have my camera then lol. I went to Whitley a few weeks ago but the tide plays abig part in what can be seen. When its out theres some stunning rocks but when its in...curtain...
Phil


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thanks bud
> I will drag my ass up the hills and take some long exposures mate. Havnt before though but then i didnt have my camera then lol. I went to Whitley a few weeks ago but the tide plays abig part in what can be seen. When its out theres some stunning rocks but when its in...curtain...
> Phil


It would have been perfect yesterday the tide was right out and it was a little bit foggy not great for the long shots but would have provided a really nice back drop to the fun fair that is there at the moment.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> It would have been perfect yesterday the tide was right out and it was a little bit foggy not great for the long shots but would have provided a really nice back drop to the fun fair that is there at the moment.


I need to start following the tide tables! My mate was on about a webcam at Tynemouth Beach that beams live pics every 5 mins or sumic. I'm gonna look into it...


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have a smart phone, there'll be a tide table app for it.:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> If you have a smart phone, there'll be a tide table app for it.:thumb:


Why didnt i think of that lol. I have allsorts of apps for togging lol


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful shot both mono an colour, I think I prefer the depth of the colour over the moodiness of the mono if totally honest though


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> Beautiful shot both mono an colour, I think I prefer the depth of the colour over the moodiness of the mono if totally honest though


Cheers Derek


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Could be interested in a canvas print of this as well. Just decorated my lounge and need something for the walls.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally prefer the colour one but i have a soft spot for burnt oranges / browns etc... lovely pic though


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Dohnut said:


> Could be interested in a canvas print of this as well. Just decorated my lounge and need something for the walls.


I honestly dont know where to start with that mate. I know Kempe mentioned he would like it but i wouldnt know how to go about it. Im asking advice on the matter. What worries me is what if the photo gets blown up and doesnt look right on canvas with regards to the sharpness etc. What would be the process for paying etc. I could potentially spend £100 for 2 canvases and be stuck with them.... So many things lol
Any help on these general matters would be nice guys.

Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

talk to Loxley colour and ask their opinion on the sizes you can use and if it's "sharp enough"; IIRC they print at 300dpi, so if native res is 3000pix on the short side, it's 10". You can drop the dpi by 33-50% without massive quality issues, so a 15" would also work. 

Bret


----------

